
Scheduling principles explained at pseudocode level - enyone
https://github.com/enyone/pseudo-scheduler
======
brudgers
Link to blog: [http://blog.enyone.rainio.org/Scheduling-principles-
explaine...](http://blog.enyone.rainio.org/Scheduling-principles-explained-at-
pseudocode-level)

Looks interesting and might make a better submission than the readme.

